# Why Has My Morning Sickness Stopped



## Louisa K

Hi Everyone,

I might be being totally paranoid, but Im a bit worried.

For the last 3 weeks I've had full on morning sickness, Ive been sick a couple of times a day and had the sicky feeling all day and its been like that non stop for the 3 weeks..

Over the past few days it's just eased off and I hardly feel sick anymore..

Im worried something isn't right.

My ticker thing is slightly out. Im 10 weeks and 5 days today.

Is this a normal time for morning sickness to ease off ?


----------



## Fay

Morning sickness can just ease off and reappear at any time. With my first i was sick for the whole nine months except two weeks when there was no sickness at all. With this, my second pregnancy, the sickness is on and off, this week I have only had it three days, and last week I didnt have it at all, upto about week 10 I had it morning noon and night. some of us are lucky and dont suffer at all.

I dont think its anything to worry about, but dont forget you can speak to your MW if it is worrying you too much.

xxx


----------



## Mango

Each person is different. For some morning sickness/all day sickness only last a week or two and for others it continues on into third trimester. Hopefully you are one of those women who have to experience a minimal amount of sickness. I wouldn't worry about it at all, I'm sure you're doing fine.

If you are extremly concerned though, contact your Midwife for reassurance :)


----------



## alicesuckling

My morning sickness stopped at around ten weeks after about 6 weeks of feeling awful. Just enjoy not feeling poorly anymore. there'll be plenty of other "joys of pregnancy" to keep you busy lol good luck xx


----------



## goldlion

My sickness stopped too around 10 weeks. I was a little concerned as I was constantly sick everyday up until that point. Lets just consider ourselves lucky that it's not plaguing us anymore lol. 

This week was the first week that I had morning sickness again, just a few days off and on, and that totally caught me off guard.


----------



## Louisa K

Thanks to everyone for your words of support. Fun enough after I got home from work I started feeling seriously sick again.. I shouldnt get so worried about everything really and just take it easy..

Plus like you all said, we're all different and whats normal for one person isn't sometimes normal for the next person.. So I'll just have to learn to go with the flow and stop worrying !! lol


----------



## luckyme225

Mine was horrible, I mean I missed days and days of work because of it. Then about 9 weeks it stopped. Best present ever! :happydance:


----------



## Sara

From weeks 5 - 9 I could hardly move from the sofa, then up to 11 weeks 2 days I felt ok, a bit queasy but ok.
But it's come back! And worse! :wacko:


----------



## Angel

Morning sickness was hell with my first,I was sick constantly for the first 4months,with the second one it hasn't been so bad but stopped about the same time.Hang in there,I know we have a tendency to get alittle paranoid during pregnancy,just go with the flow:hugs:


----------



## korbinsmom3

I had it from week 5-8 and it stoped I was also wandering if everythign was ok


----------



## nfo1976

i was worried about this too-constant nausea from week 5-8,then nothing for 3 days.Worried sick as had stomach pains and have had 4 previous miscarriages.
Had scan today at 8+3 and all is great,baby fine:).Now i feel sick again tonight!!


----------



## kaths101

Mine stopped at 8 weeks and I feel great now at 11 weeks. Dont worry xx


----------



## CamoQueen

Umm, this thread is over 3 years old!


----------



## nfo1976

yes i know,but its still relevant-i was worried because my symptoms had gone,and glad to get reassurance from others.


----------



## SLCMommy

Who cares if it's three years old, lol.

Someone else might have the same fear/question ;)


----------



## DSM

this thread has defo helped me feel better, im currently signed off work with hyperemesis (Bad MS) I thought i felt better today, 1 bowl of cereal & an 1hr later im hugging the loo :-(

It's nice to know it could wear off!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

DSM - I'm right there with you :(


----------



## Swthoney2983

Hi everyone,

I'm being overly concearned here but I just recently found out I was pregnant on jan11, 2012. I had morning sickness that's why I decided to test. But now today and last night it has gone away I'm wikid scared Bout a miscarriage. Is this normal??


----------



## DSM

Swthoney2983 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm being overly concearned here but I just recently found out I was pregnant on jan11, 2012. I had morning sickness that's why I decided to test. But now today and last night it has gone away I'm wikid scared Bout a miscarriage. Is this normal??


Hi, Do you know how many weeks you are? Have you miscarriage b4?

Some people suffer with MS , some get it mild for first 12-15wks & some people don't get any!(lucky guts! Lol) As long as your not cramping or bleeding I wouldnt worry, enjoy not throwing up! I was sick until 30wks & hospitalized x3 with it so if i have anymore ill be hoping for no MS next time  x


----------

